# Site has been re-hosted



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

The site has been re-hosted to a new host. If you're browsing the board through the SolusChristus.com domain right now that is because it takes time for the domain name to propogate.

I have updated the nameserver information for the domain puritanboard.com. It takes a few hours to propogate across the Internet. On it's hosting account I parked the name soluschristus.com for the time being. The database and files have been completely preserved so if you start posting now then it will be fine on this end. Once the propagation is complete then everything will continue as normal for the board and the domain name will be updated again.

I guess all you need to know for now is to log in and post as usual. I believe we will have a faster, more stable platform here.

Blessings,

Rich

[Edited on 9-28-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 28, 2006)

You are awsome!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Some of you might already be landing at the new host. I just checked the whois for the domain and the nameserver info has propagated in the United States.

If you ping puritanboard.com it should be 69.73.139.207
The old host is 209.135.140.224


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like domain propagation succeeded. No more need to get to the Puritanboard via the SolusChristus.com link. Let me know if you discover any problems.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 28, 2006)

Good Job Rich!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 28, 2006)

puritanboard.com is still not working for me FYI.

6:22am EST


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 28, 2006)

No problem on this end Adam.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Interesting Adam. It's working in Japan now and it usually takes a few hours longer.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 28, 2006)

Looking at my signature, the "e" with the dieresis in my youngest child's name is changed.

It appears to be similar to the copyright at the bottom of the web page: "The Rest Â© 2002-2006 PruitanBoard.com"

I will have to change it from the klingon spelling, "ZoÃ«" back to the English spelling "Zoë"

 (ah, my old smiley friend is back)

[Edited on 9-28-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I think that must have happened prior to the re-hosting. Not sure why those random strings snuck in but they were easy to remove.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 28, 2006)

Weird..

Works on my personal PC but not on my work PC.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Are they on the same network?


----------

